# Correction work



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys, anyone local ish to Rhondda area fancy helping me out correcting some swirls on my car with my new das6 pro?


----------



## vxrcymru (May 9, 2009)

welsh.Z.S. said:


> Hi guys, anyone local ish to Rhondda area fancy helping me out correcting some swirls on my car with my new das6 pro?


MattJones Cardiff http://www.prestigereflections.com/index1.html

He will travel to your home to do correction work, he's worked on my car 3 times and he's V good and a nice guy too :thumb:


----------

